

Lean Startup Talk by PBWiki's David Weekly [VID] - rfreytag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWdK0XwFQsw

======
rfreytag
\- Is there a too-minimal viable product? -> yes there must be a "stone" in
your "stone soup."

\- Hunches are still important because A/B testing won't elicit the customer's
base problem.

\- Look for high frequency correlating probable causes of high-value, low-
frequency sales and optimize for them.

\- A few words on handing control to a CEO.

